# SSD single, oder lieber SSD Raid 0? Welcher Controller?



## Astra.opc (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
habe ein Asus X58 Sabertooth Board mit dem allseits bekannten Marvell 9128 Controller, und dem  Intel ICH10R controller.

Jetzt habe ich schon oft gelesen, hauptsächlich auf der englischsprachigen tomshardware site, dass in verbindung mit diesem board und einem SSD Raid 0 es dazu kommt, dass das Raid am Marvell Sata 3 Controller nen Datendurchsatz von ca. 300MB/s hat, und am "langsamen" SATA 2 Controller über 500MB/s.

Jetzt meine Frage. 

Vorhaben:
2x SSD 120GB (wird wohl die Samsung geben)

die ins Raid 0, und das Betriebssystem darauf installieren (logischerweise).

Würdet ihr es zunächst auf dem vorhandenem Controller versuchen, oder habt ihr ne gute Alternative?
Bekomm ich den AHCI Support irgendwie durch das Raid 0? Hab teilweise gelesen dass mit dem msahci treiber, anstatt des Marvell Treibers, es wohl gehen soll! Nur wie installier ich den, bei der Windowsinstallation?

Wäre euch für Erfahrungsberichte / Ratschläge sehr dankbar.


----------



## thom_cat (27. Januar 2012)

was erhoffst du dir denn von dem raid 0 genau?
welche anwendungen willst du damit beschleunigen, die nicht schon mit einer single ssd deutlich schneller wären?

was ahci angeht:
im raid modus ist dieser automatisch aktiv.

der verbaute marvell controller ist allerdings vergleichsweise langsam und man sollte hier wirklich zum nativen sataII controller von intel greifen.


----------



## dj*viper (27. Januar 2012)

der marvell controller ist mist. würde immer den nativen nehmen.
und ein raid-0 macht wenig sinn bei ssd's, da es auf die zugriffszeiten ankommt. und mit einem raid machst es nur noch schlechter.

und wenn raid mit ssd, dann die richtigen ssd's dafür nehmen.
optimierte ssd für raid: Corsair Performance Pro



> *RAID-ready*
> 
> Multi-drive RAID configurations typically don't support TRIM. The  built-in advanced garbage collection solves this problem and makes  Performance Pro Series solid-state drives a great choice for RAID  arrays.


Performance Pro Series



> Zusätzlich verfügen die SSDs der Performance Pro Series über eine  fortschrittliche und automatische Speicherbereinigung, die bei  Betriebssystemen ohne TRIM-Befehl zum Tragen kommt. Die SSDs aus der  Performance Pro Series sollen so ideal für die Realisierung einer  RAID-Konfiguration tauglich sein, die TRIM normalerweise nicht  unterstützt.


Corsair stellt Performance Pro Series SSDs vor - ssd, corsair


----------



## blackout24 (27. Januar 2012)

Eine SSD an den Intel Controller würde ich hängen. Die 4K Werte werden durch Raid sowieso kaum beschleunigt
und die machen, dass man merkt, dass man überhaupt eine SSD drin hat.


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2012)

[X] Eine Crucial m4 oder Samsung SSD 830 oder Corsair Performance Pro in der gewünschten Größe an den SATA2 Controller hängen.


----------



## Astra.opc (30. Januar 2012)

Erst mal danke für eure Antworten!

Ok, also fällt der Marvell Controller auf jeden Fall schon mal weg. Meine 2. Frage wäre gewesen, wie man auf dem SATA2 Controller nen raid macht, aber wenn ihr eh alle sagt dass das kein Sinn macht, werde ichs wohl lassen. Wichtig ist mir vor allem das der Bootvorgang schnell funktioniert, und sich Programme wie zum Beispiel Photoshop und Spiele schnell öffnen. 

... aber wenn doch eine SSD besser ist, warum setzten dann viele ihre SSD in ein Raid und dokumentieren die Durchsatzrate?? Was bringt mir ein Raid 0 mehr?? Für irgendwas muss es ja gut sein


----------



## Thallassa (30. Januar 2012)

Raid 0 wäre mir vieeeel zu unsicher ^^ Wenn, dann lieber gleich RAID10 - oder einfach gar nicht, so wie ich es im Moment habe  HDD-RAID10 reicht

Edit: Ist aber natürlich ein blöder Vorschlag, also hier der richtige.
Lieber noch zwei Einzelne 120er SSDS, eine für Spiele, eine für's OS, das würde sich noch halbwegs lohnen. Meiner Ansicht nach kommste erstmal gut mit einer Klar, kannst ja genauso gut später nachrüsten


----------



## Astra.opc (30. Januar 2012)

Naja, Raid 0 zu unsicher.. wenn eine ausfällt, ist die andere auch tot... Wenn ich nur eine SSD hab und sie ausfällt, ist auch alles weg 

Irgend en Vorteil muss es ja haben... bringt mir dass nur was beim Daten kopieren?? 
also wie gesagt, mir kommts drauf an dass sich programme schnellst möglich öffnen. Hat dass nicht auch was mit Datendurchsatz zu tun?


----------



## dj*viper (30. Januar 2012)

noch nie was von der ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit gehört?

Die *Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit* eines RAID 0 aus mehreren Festplatten lässt sich auch berechnen. Hier ein Beispiel:
 Eine Platte vom Typ X hat in den ersten 3 Jahren eine  Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit von 2%. Ein RAID-0-Verbund aus zwei Platten  des Typs X hat dann eine Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit von 4%. Bei vier  Platten sind es 8%, bei 16 Platten schon 28%.


----------



## Jimini (30. Januar 2012)

Astra.opc schrieb:


> Naja, Raid 0 zu unsicher.. wenn eine ausfällt, ist die andere auch tot... Wenn ich nur eine SSD hab und sie ausfällt, ist auch alles weg


Korrekt. Du übersiehst aber, dass bei zwei Laufwerken die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit doppelt so hoch ist wie bei nur einem Laufwerk.


> Irgend en Vorteil muss es ja haben... bringt mir dass nur was beim Daten kopieren??
> also wie gesagt, mir kommts drauf an dass sich programme schnellst möglich öffnen. Hat dass nicht auch was mit Datendurchsatz zu tun?


 Bei SSD-RAID0 ist es meiner Meinung nach wie mit 16GB Arbeitsspeicher oder einem Auto, das 320 km/h schafft. Man benötigt es nicht wirklich, aber es ist für manche ganz nett, sowas zu haben. Von "brauchen" kann dabei wohl nur in den wenigsten Fällen die Rede sein. Wenn man sich mal anschaut, dass moderne SSD einige hundert MB pro Sekunde schaffen, dann wird schnell klar, dass es beim Laden von normalen Programmen nicht irre viel bringt, statt "nur" 400MB rund 800MB pro Sekunde durchdrücken zu können. Abgesehen davon profitieren Ladevorgänge häufig ohnehin eher von der Zugriffszeit, diese wiederum wird durch ein RAID0 nicht beschleunigt.
Wenn du allerdings sehr viel Geld über hast, so dass dir 150 € für ein paar Sekunden kürzere Wartezeiten egal sind, dann kannst du durchaus drüber nachdenken, dir ein SSD-RAID0 anzuschaffen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Astra.opc (30. Januar 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Wenn ein Raid 0 in Frage kommt, dann ohnehin nur mit 2 SSD's. Dass sich die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit dann verdoppelt, ist mir bewusst.. Jedoch soll dort "nur" das Betriebssystem drauf, was ich jederzeit durch ein Image wieder aufspielen kann (mit allen installierten Programmen). 

Von daher, nicht wirklich ein Problem.

Naja, man hat früher gesagt dass die 3GB RAM Grenze (zu Sockel A zeiten) wohl nie wirklich ausgenutzt werden würde, und wo sind wir nun? 

Ob ich eine 256GB SSD, oder 2 120GB SSD's kaufe, macht im Gesamtpreis ca. 30€ aus. --> verkraftbar. Natürlich macht es nur Sinn, wenn es was bringt. 

Laut Jimini's letzter Aussage, bringt das Raid 0 also doch kürzere Wartezeiten ?! Oder hab ich das falsch interpretiert?

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, ich versuche nicht gegen euch zu argumentieren, ich versuche nur zu verstehen, warum ein Raid 0 keine Nennenswerte Vorteile hätte. 

Hoffe ich bekomme weiterhin so tolle Antworten! 

@ Viper
Du scheinst dir SSD's zum Hauptthema gemacht zu haben, mh?


----------



## Jimini (30. Januar 2012)

Astra.opc schrieb:


> Naja, man hat früher gesagt dass die 3GB RAM Grenze (zu Sockel A zeiten) wohl nie wirklich ausgenutzt werden würde, und wo sind wir nun?


Klar, man muss es nur relativ sehen. Vor 10 Jahren gab es auch schon die Möglichkeit, 8 GB RAM zu nutzen, nur hätte es damals nicht so viel gebracht wie heute. Ähnlich ist es heute (meiner Meinung nach!) mit den Durchsatzraten eines SSD-RAID0 - die Anzahl der Szenarien, wo so etwas wirklich spürbar etwas bringt, ist einfach noch zu klein.


> Laut Jimini's letzter Aussage, bringt das Raid 0 also doch kürzere Wartezeiten ?! Oder hab ich das falsch interpretiert?


Das hast du schon richtig verstanden. Wenn du es schaffst, den möglichen Durchsatz einer SSD auszureizen, dann würdest du womöglich von einem SSD-RAID0 profitieren. Ob du es brauchst, weißt aber allein du.

MfG Jimini


----------



## dj*viper (30. Januar 2012)

> @ Viper
> Du scheinst dir SSD's zum Hauptthema gemacht zu haben, mh?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sieht wohl so aus 

kürzere wartezeiten nicht umbedingt, da die zugriffszeiten sich eher verschlechtern.
weil die eine auf die andere platten gezwungenermaßen warten muss.

sehe keinen grund ein ssd raid zu machen, ne ssd ist schon superschnell.
den vorteil wirst du nicht spüren, nur messen können.


----------



## Astra.opc (30. Januar 2012)

dann bedanke ich mich recht herzlich für die TOP Infos 

achja, eins noch..

lieber ne M4, Samsung, oder Corsair GT?


----------



## Softy (30. Januar 2012)

m4 

Für raid: Corsair Performance Pro


----------



## dj*viper (31. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> m4
> 
> Für raid: Corsair Performance Pro


 /sign


----------



## Astra.opc (1. Februar 2012)

ok... und die einzelne dann an den Marvell, oder den SATA2 Controller der Southbridge?


----------



## dj*viper (1. Februar 2012)

immer den nativen controller nehmen. in dem fall sata2.
den marvell am besten im bios komplett deaktivieren. der taugt eh nichts.


----------



## Astra.opc (1. Februar 2012)

...kann mir mal einer verraten, wofür jeder board hersteller dann nen sata 3 controller drauf packt, wenn der, und das belegen ja die ergebnisse, echt so ******** ist??

Hatte mit dem Gedanken gespielt doch ne Samsung zu kaufen, jedoch werd ich wohl mit dem 500MB/s lesen und dem SATA2 Controller nicht ganz auskommen, oder?


----------



## dj*viper (1. Februar 2012)

weil die hersteller zu voreilig waren und einfach irgendeinen sata3 controller aufs board geschnallt haben. sieht doch auf dem papier gut aus und verkaufen tut sich dann natürlich auch besser 

ob sata2 oder sata3 spielt eigentlich keine rolle, da die wichtigen werte für windows, die 4k werte, weit drunter liegen. dafür braucht man kein sata3. im alltag wirst du keinen performanceverlust bemerken. die werte sind nur messbar.
von daher lieber eine vernünftige ssd holen und glücklich sein.


----------



## patricknrw (21. Februar 2012)

hi, 
etwas später aber besser als garnicht 
Raid 0 ist genial, auf Trim kann man vezichten da das Garbage Collection besser funktioniert.
Habe zwei 120GB Corsair Force 3 allerding auf einem z68 Board mit SATA3 
lesen 1,08GB/s schreiben 980MB/s
ok ist vielleicht übertrieben, hab sonst keine Normalen HDDs drin, die 240GB reichen völlig!
unterscheid merkt man nur das beim hochfahren das Windows Logo mit einer SSD zu 70% aufgebaut wird und dann sofort auf dem Desktop ist, und im Raid wird das Logo zu 40% aufgebaut und dann sofort auf dem Desktop. und das mit geladenem Teamspeak Antivirus und Steam, selbst mein 2er Monitor braucht länger um auf die Auflösung umzuschalten wo die Aplikation laufen


----------



## Astra.opc (21. Februar 2012)

das hört sich extrem gut an, leider wie du schon geschrieben hast, etwas zu spät. Die 256GB Samsung SSD liegt schon hier und wartet auf seinen Einbau 

Wenn ich allerdings auch auf den neuen i7 umsteige, könnte man sich die Anschaffung einer 2. ja noch mal überlegen  welcher chipsatz hat dein board denn als sata3? auch den marvell?


----------



## patricknrw (21. Februar 2012)

das ist der Intel nativ vom z68 Chip. Der marvell ist unzuverlässig


----------



## thom_cat (21. Februar 2012)

patricknrw schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> Raid 0 ist genial, auf Trim kann man vezichten da das Garbage Collection besser funktioniert.


 
wobei das eine das andere nicht ersetzen kann


----------



## Astra.opc (21. Februar 2012)

aaaalso.

SSD ist drin.

Zunächst, habe ich den SATA 2 Controller auf AHCI um BIOS umgestellt, und sie einfach mal dazu gehängt. 
AS SSD sagta dann iaStor - OK, und das andere darunter auch - OK.

Hab dann Windows auf der SSD neu installiert, hängend am SATA 2 Controller auf AHCI.

Nach der Installation, und den ganzen Treibern, sagt mir AS SSD bei iaStor nix mehr.. weder BAD, noch OK... iaStor ist grau, und es steht NIX dahinter!

hab dann den Marvell Controller mal klar gemacht, auf AHCI umgestellt, SSD da dran gehängt und gebootet. Da stand darn mrv98xx, aber nichts dahinter, kein OK kein BAD.

nach nem Bench am Marvell waren die Ergebnisse sehr ernüchternd, leider hab ich davon kein Screener mehr. 

Seq Lesen war ca. 350MB/s, schreiben ca. 270 MB/s
4k lesen 17MB/s, schreiben 58MB/s.
4k64 lesen 18MB/s (!!!!), schreiben 36MB/s
Zugriffszeiten unter 0,0...

hab dann danach wieder auf den SATA 2 Controller gesetzt, und hab das system darauf jetzt aufgesetzt. Screener hängt an... Sind die Werte ok? Scheint mir irgendwie nicht sooo dolle...

Ist das mit dem iaStor normal so?? laut regedit sitzt der eintrag auf 0, übrigens bei beiden Controllern.


----------



## Astra.opc (22. Februar 2012)

kann keiner was dazu sagen? =(


----------



## Astra.opc (22. Februar 2012)

und irgendwie werden die Werte immer schlechter, gestern abend nur noch 507 Score, vorhin 490 und jetzt das sogar MIT PRIME auf 2 kernen  Was kann das sein?? 

Hab jetzt 4 mal gebencht, in 2 Tagen.


----------



## thom_cat (22. Februar 2012)

du benchst zu viel... die ssd muss sich erstmal wieder erholen.
die knallst da innerhalb kurzer zeit ne menge daten drauf mit dem teil.

die werte sind soweit absolut im rahmen.


----------



## blackout24 (22. Februar 2012)

Jo viel mehr kannst du von SATA II einfach nicht erwarten. Und das OK bezieht sich soweit ich weiß nur auf das Alignment.
Nur weil du irgendein Treiber benutzt kann das Programm das ja nicht als schlecht oder gut werten. Wenn das Alignment aber nicht
passt schon, da gehen dann auch die Werte in den Keller.


----------



## patricknrw (22. Februar 2012)

Teste mal atto Disk Benchmark


----------



## Astra.opc (22. Februar 2012)

ein bekannter von mir hat nen i7 2600k mit p67 und ne agility 2 120gb. 

der hat die die ganze zeit im pciide modus gefahren. Rechner war innerhalb 18sec einsatzbereit. jetzt haben wir auf ahci umgestellt inkl. windows, jetzt braucht der fast doppelt so lang....hat aber im as ssd mehr punkte.. irgendwie ist ssd nicht so meins glaub ich 

wie kann ich denn nen anderen treiber versuchen? oder bringt das nix??


----------

